# what age



## technics (Mar 4, 2007)

at what age will insurance companys insure me for a r33 gtr as im 22 now and have most of the money to get one
because most of them wont qoute me on the web
i live in the uk


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Some people have them at 21 and pay 3-5k! I'd give them a ring mate, that the only way you'll get a definative answer, your postcode NCB etc will all have an effect, it wont be cheap though....


----------



## technics (Mar 4, 2007)

wouldnt mind 3000 no way 5000
thanks anyway smigzyGTR


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

no worries.

thats for full comp i think, you could go third party and shop around companies, i bet you could get it under 3k if you tried. Im in the same boat mate, insurance is a killer, and with a gtr, you really could do with 3k in the bank if anything goes wrong.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

I got mine just after I turned 23, cost me in the region of 1600 notes. Just renewed, 1300 notes having just turned 24


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Really?.....then again as soon as they see manchester on the address it goes up by 1k lol
how many years driving/NCB stu?


----------



## seanab (Jul 20, 2006)

I was 22 when i got my r32 gtr with 2 years ncb insurance with a cage, alloys, chipped ecu, and lots of other smaller bits was £2400 comp.

my mate is 21 with 3 years ncb and paying £1600 for same car but almost standard.

so yes its doable but pricey... and i used to think my civic EG6 with 210bhp 1.8 was expensive...


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Really?.....then again as soon as they see manchester on the address it goes up by 1k lol
> how many years driving/NCB stu?


well theres my dream car out of the window


----------



## M.R32 (Oct 7, 2006)

try adrian flux
im 19 and they insured me. so im sure itll be no problem for you. it was on a gtst though, but both group 20!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

they should insure you, depends what you are prepared to pay them really. 

but yeah, 21 is possible and even 19!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

bkvj said:


> they should insure you, depends what you are prepared to pay them really.
> 
> but yeah, 21 is possible and even 19!


Are you talking about me :chuckle: lol 

I'm with A quote/zurich. All german insurers are better because germany is the last car ethusiasts refuge. 

Sorry for any spelling, I'm dislexic


----------

